# Darkseid Statue repaint



## painter x (Oct 15, 2006)

Hey guys here is a piece I just finished up for a client. It was a prepainted statue I completely repainted this one. I had alot of fun with this paint up. I painted they eyes to appear like a glowing fire color, For some reason I can't get them to show up in the pics. Thanks for looking


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Very sinister...beautiful painting...:thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Beautiful work...I can almost hear him going on a Kirbyesque tirade... :thumbsup:


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Man, you can really bring a figure to life.

Steve


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

Really mean looking.You must be doing something right.


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

looks fantastic X ! 
hb


----------

